# FET 25th Jan



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,
I am day 4 post FET(medicated cycle) at SWCRM (Plymouth). This is our third attempt to get pregnant and I am feeling a little less positive today than yesterday. We had one 6 cell and one 3 cell put back but were told that the 3 cell embryo would more than likely not make it but the 6 cell had a good chance of surviving. I had had 7 embies frozen but they had to thaw all 7 to get the two which was a little upsetting. I have been taking it easy all week but last night I had a tiny,tiny bit of light brown mucus and also period like pain and this morning had a bit of back ache and aching in my hips and groin muscles, but this appears to have lessend a little.  I have also been a little constipated and a couple of times had to strain a little.(sorry for the gorry details) I am working hard to be positive but I don't feel diferent no tender boobs, just a bloated feeling in my abdomen......................I am so scared that by talking about it in these terms that I am jinxing it even and I am really trying hard to be positive. Why is it so hard  
I never in my life imagined that I would be in this situation. I will be 40 in April and have been trying to have a child since 2006.......I nverver thought it would be this hard. 
Anywho,,,,,,,,this is no way to remain positive so I will send loads of     out to anyone in the same situation and hope that everyone has their dream come true. Good luck to anyone during the wait period. I am testing on the 10th Feb. Good luck girls.
Siobhan


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Siobhan,

  here is a big hug as you sound totally peed off!  But don't! I think your symptoms sound very positive!  Brown discharge could be implantation?  I also had a wee bit of this earlier today (at least I THINK I had it - don't know if I'm just hopeing!)  As for the soar boobs etc, I've never had this, even when I was pregnant with my son so chin-up.  try to enjoy PUPO.  In my last cycle I spent ALL day on the internet, sourcing pregnancy symptoms etc and I worried the whole 2 weeks.  In the end I got a negative result and I really wished that I'd enjoyed this special 2 weeks. I know it's easier said than done but honestly, your symptoms sound good!

Try to stay positive and gimme ashout if you need a chat!

Ps when do you test?

Babydust

Nicola x x x


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Nicola,
Thanks for the encouraging words. Perhaps your right. I am being too pesimistic about this and perhaps tend to lean towards that side a bit. I try really hard not to but sometimes it wins out. My husband is great and helping me through out this whole process. My OTD is 10th of Feb which feels like an age away but in the grand scheme of things its not really. Think I may go out for a drive to get out of the house and get some fresh air. Perhaps I need to have some harsh words with myself to pull me out of this low mood.  
When do you test? How far along the two weeks are you? I hope it all works out for you and that you get what you wish for. Thanks for the pick me up. Take care and good luck.
Siobhan


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Siobhan,

How you feeling today? Bit better I hope?  

This is day 7 for me on a natural FET cylce so AF would be due tomorrow.  I had a small dose of hcg on the 28th so don't know if this will delay her if this hasn't worked. OTD is 8th but I intend to test on Saturday.

I know how you feel, sometimes it's hard to stay upbeat.  Yesterday I was feeling great, today I feel quite low....what can you do, eh?  Lets just hope our OFT comes quickly and we both get BFP's!

Take Care

Nicola x


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Nicola,
I am sorry to hear you are not feeling so good today. Its very hard I know to remain upbeat but try to hang in there.......    
I am feeling a little better today. My sister has been my lifeline through out this whole process and has been on the phone every day making sure I am feeling good about myself and this whole process. My cramps while not gone completely are not as bad as before and the discharge also is a little less than before. Not sure what that means and not reading anything into it as I don't feel different in anyway. Just trying to remain neutral about the whole process and letting the chips fall where they may. 
Your very brave testing before OTD.......I am too much of a chicken as I don't think I could cope with a negative and then to have to test again for the same result two days later. I have everything crossed for you and I am   like mad that 2010 is our year. Let me know how you go. Sending you lots of       
Take care and take it easy.
Siobhan x


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi ya...just wanted if you are on progestrone pessieries? They give you constipation, bloating, cramps are down to this as well. Please don't forget most people don't get symptoms for the first few months never mind the first couple of weeks! 

Good luck and try to relax. My af is due from the 10th but test date isn't until
15th as we're on a natural cycle xxx


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Jo82,
Yes I am on the pesseries but strangely enough they are having the opposite effect. Cant work it out as last time they did give me constipation.  
Still the bloating is the same. I am staying as chilled as I can. Good luck to you and I truly hope that you get what you wish for. Good luck and take it easy. Here if you need to chat. 
Siobhan x


----------



## Siobhan26 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi siobhan i had a medicated FET on the 26th of jan and im due to test on the 9th of feb! i had a 2 and 3 cell top quality embies put back! hope your feeling better today and the best of luck for testing and getting a BFP. xxx


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Siobhan,
Just wanted to wish you all the very best for the 9th. Keeping everything crossed for you. Take care.
Siobhan x


----------



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Well that was a BFN...................This sucks, can't stop      This is never going to work!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't know how much more I can take these negatives.
Nothing much to do but cry and then move on. Good luck to everyone else.
Siobhan x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Siobhan,

I'm so sorry that you got a negative.  Hopefully you will feel better soon.

Best Wishes for you future

Nicola x x x


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

really sorry it's a bfn. Nothing prepares you for it but it does get easier with time xxx


----------

